# Then and Now Pics!!!



## Vixen16 (Dec 5, 2007)

So I se everyones Posting Pics of Then and Now... so I am now starting a tread for everyone to post _1_ Pic of Then and _1_ pic of Now... it doesnt matter if you adopted them as an adult or puppy.. if you have a Pic of them when you first got them.. it works.
Ill Start...
Bonnie about 5 Yrs ago when we first got her... ((Excuse the mess))








And heres Bonnie now... ((shes come a long way from being an abuse case))









Now you guys!!!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

This is Bingo, my Standard Dachshund when he was about 10 weeks old.









He loved his couch...









In his prime... at about 4-5 years old...









and now at 12 years old... my old wise man...









Nessa


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Its only 1 pic of then and one pic of now chul3l3ies1126.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Guera when she was about 6-8 weeks old...









and now... she will be turning 5 in March


















She loves her daddy's JEEP!!!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Its only 1 pic of then and one pic of now chul3l3ies1126.


Whats wrong? You dont like pictures Durb? If you have a problem with it just let me know...
Nessa


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I was just playing with ya, I didn't say I had a problem with it. 

It just helps with the people with dial up which is why I think vixen said to only post 1 of each.

Snoopy (9 weeks)









Snoopy (9 months)


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I was just playing with ya, I didn't say I had a problem with it.
> 
> It just helps with the people with dial up which is why I think vixen said to only post 1 of each.


LoL! Sorry hehe,  I read it but I never listen when it comes to pics I'm bad... AND OMG! who still has Dial Up?!
Nessa


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha, *sheepishly raises hand* My mom wants me to suffer, all she'd have to do is send her check to a different company so that I could get DSL, its only $3 more.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Ha ha, *sheepishly raises hand* My mom wants me to suffer, all she'd have to do is send her check to a different company so that I could get DSL, its only $3 more.


Oh dear lord...  really sorry Durb... you got a Job? Maybe you can offer to pay the 3 EXTRA dollars lol?
Nessa


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I do have a job, I work at subway. I offered several times. But she won't do it. I have no idea why, she claims that I will stay on longer if the internet goes faster. But yet I tell her 80% of my time is spent for a page to load or for a video to load or something to download and then she shuts up but she won't do it.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Adorable pictures everyone!

Riley then:










Riley now at 6 months:










Aspen then:










Aspen now at 2 1/2 years old:


----------



## Vixen16 (Dec 5, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> It just helps with the people with dial up which is why I think vixen said to only post 1 of each.


Yes.. it helps, cause I do understand that some people still have dial-up... lol

--------------------------------------------------------------------



chul3l3ies1126 said:


> LoL! Sorry hehe, I read it but I never listen when it comes to pics I'm bad... AND OMG! who still has Dial Up?!
> Nessa


I understand about the whole picture posting thing! .... and my aunt has Dial-up ((i hate using her comp)) and obviously Durb has Dial-up ((poor durb)).
[[though I dont have dial-up... I have an antenna steeling internet from my moms comp and sending it to mine]]

-------------------------------------------------------------------



Rough_Collies2008 said:


> Adorable pictures everyone!
> 
> Riley then:
> 
> ...


Wow when they grow is it noticeable!!! beautiful!! 

And Aspen as a Puppy... his ears look funky! lol Cute still though!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Everone has really cute dogs as pups and adults!!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Duncan then at 12 weeks








Duncan now at 2 years








Buster then at 8 weeks








Buster now at 3 years


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Mahalo then at almost a year








Mahalo now at 4 years








Teddie then at almost 2 years








Teddie now at 2 years and four months


----------



## Vixen16 (Dec 5, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Mahalo now at 4 years


OMG!! OMG!! OMG!!!  Its like a Husky with Short Legs!!! I WANT IT!!! Its so Short and Cute!!! lol

Mahalo is Thank You in Hawaiian right? thats a neat idea for a name!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Vixen16 said:


> OMG!! OMG!! OMG!!!  Its like a Husky with Short Legs!!! I WANT IT!!! Its so Short and Cute!!! lol
> 
> Mahalo is Thank You in Hawaiian right? thats a neat idea for a name!!


She's a Malamute/Corgi mix she weighs around 50 pounds. Yeah her name means thank you.


----------



## p_shelby_sophia (Feb 9, 2008)

Wee-Z @ 8wks:









Wee-Z @ 1 yr:









Shelby @ 4 mths:


----------



## p_shelby_sophia (Feb 9, 2008)

and this is Chula @ 1mth:









Chula @ 3yrs:


----------



## Vixen16 (Dec 5, 2007)

p_shelby_sophia said:


> and this is Chula @ 1mth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Shelby... where did you get Chula? she is cute!!

EDIT:
Oh and what Breed is she?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

p_shelby_sophia said:


> and this is Chula @ 1mth:


Chula looks a lot older than 4 weeks old in that picture. I'd think she'd be huge if she was that big at that age.  At 8 weeks my Lab/Doberman was that big lol.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Abel & Cain at 2 months









Abel & Cain at 10 months


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Baby Belle








8 year old Belle








Shadow puppy








Shadow 9 years old


----------



## Equest94 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sabina then:









^^^ Ugly/Awkward SPCA pet-profile picture


Sabina now:








^^^ her first road trip!


----------



## p_shelby_sophia (Feb 9, 2008)

oops.... my bad, i had her for 2 wks in that pic which would have made her a little over 2mths old! sorry  

oh, and my dad brought her home from some people that were giving puppies away in front of a wal-mart!! her and her "friends" were super tiny and my dad said he feel in love with her little face right away! As far as we know, she is a pitbull mix, we dont know what shes mixed with though.


----------



## Vixen16 (Dec 5, 2007)

p_shelby_sophia said:


> oh, and my dad brought her home from some people that were giving puppies away in front of a wal-mart!! her and her "friends" were super tiny and my dad said he feel in love with her little face right away! As far as we know, she is a pitbull mix, we dont know what shes mixed with though.


Cuz as a puppy she looks just like one of the Pups my Bonnie had 3 yrs ago! Hehe and Bonnies Puppies were Pit Mix! lol
But we'd never sit outside Wal-Mart ((or any other store)) and give Puppies away.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Otis at 8 weeks...









And here's the big goof at 7 months...


----------



## Vixen16 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Otis at 8 weeks...


Its kinda hard to believe he was small at one point!! lol
He was adorable too!!


----------



## p_shelby_sophia (Feb 9, 2008)

Vixen16 said:


> Cuz as a puppy she looks just like one of the Pups my Bonnie had 3 yrs ago! Hehe and Bonnies Puppies were Pit Mix! lol
> But we'd never sit outside Wal-Mart ((or any other store)) and give Puppies away.


ya its sad that people would do that.... Chula was fortunate enough to have such a cute face because my dad would NEVER just bring a dog home u know.... she's special  to this day i still hope that the other pups were just as lucky to go to a nice home.... and wow, thats such a coinsidence right, lol....


----------

